# S. Kenter Ave.



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Has anyone taken Sunset to S. Bundy Dr. north, turns into S. Kenter Ave. and then N. Kenter Ave? 

Went part way up yesterday (17%) max grade on the section I was on. When I got home and uploaded my ride I found out the if you stay on N. Kenter it runs into Chalon Rd. which will take you over to Mandeville. 

Done Mandeville but Kenter looks like a good alternate route.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

redondoaveb said:


> Has anyone taken Sunset to S. Bundy Dr. north, turns into S. Kenter Ave. and then N. Kenter Ave?
> 
> Went part way up yesterday (17%) max grade on the section I was on. When I got home and uploaded my ride I found out the if you stay on N. Kenter it runs into Chalon Rd. which will take you over to Mandeville.
> 
> Done Mandeville but Kenter looks like a good alternate route.


Chalon between Mandeville and Kenter is a private gated development by the Hiltons, also home to the former govonator. No access. 

N. Kenter also has a gate before reaching Chalon, right were the last houses are. Access above the gate for hiking and biking, closed to motor vehicles, it's Getty property. You can reach Mountain Gate via the dirt fireroad along the ridge from Kenter and dirt Mulholland from M.G.d by continuing straight and onto the fireroad.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn, that's too bad, on google it looks like it would have been a good ride. Is there anything the Hilton's don't own?

Maybe I'll give Paris a call and see if she'll let us have access (to her road, not what you're thinking) :blush2:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There used to be a grade school just north of sunset that had banking all the way around it. Made it in to a bunch of Skate movies with the Z-boys. We used to skate is almost every weekend! 

Yes, I am old


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

There is a grade school up the hill a ways from Sunset, not sure if it's the one you skated. Well, I guess I'm old to, I used to skate some pools with Tony Alva and Jay Adams. 

Skated the Fruit Bowl in Garden Grove with some of the Z-Boys too. Had an ID to every skate park in So. Cal.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry fort he thread jack! Time to reminisce! 

Tony, Jay, Phil Sims and a bunch of others from that pack were there at that school ll of the time. We skated Keyhole and I was known as the guy with a pump in his trunk! We used to always have a huge electric bilge pump in the trunk to drain that little bit of water from the bottom out to get the pools skateable. I hung out in Culver City, Mar Vista, Santa Monica and Venice this group of people. To stoned to remember most of it unfortunately! Have reconnected with a bunch of people from that era on FB and it is very enlightening to see some the people! Do you remember the skate park off of the 90 fwy by Marina del Rey?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, it's my thread so if we want to jack it, so be it  Yep, remember Marina del Rey skate park. Only skated there a couple of times. Most of my time was draining pools just like you. A lot of five gallon buckets. 

Did skate a lot at Upland skate park, Skateboard World in Torrance (my local skatepark), a lot of local pools. There was a real popular pool on 9th. street in San Pedro we used to skate a lot also.

Pisses me off that I don't have any of my old skate photos anymore. Just like you, we were so stoned, I don't remember most of those days.

Z-Boys didn't like non-locals skating their pools so we really had to prove ourselves with them. Once they saw us skate they were like "who the hell are you guys" and then they started telling us about their secret spots. 

Ahh, the good ole days.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a great group on FB here. Lots of the people from that era and space. Also check out the Santa Monica group. You may see some faces you know! I spent most of my teen years hanging out in Westwood and on the Santa Monica Pier. Later on the 80's we spent quite a bit of time at the Picwood bowl as well.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll take a look but I grew up in the Torrance/Redondo Beach area and besides the Z-Boys, there weren't a lot of people I knew from your area. 

Also, if you can recall (pun intended), we were pretty stoned back then. 

Are you still in the area?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I moved out of the area back in 1998 and am now in Orange County.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If you were still in the area, I was going to see if you knew of any other good rides in the Sunset/Kenter area.


----------

